# Doe just had baby is there more?



## iiweazle (Sep 1, 2013)

I went out to feed the goats an hour ago and 20 minutes later I heard my doe screaming. Came out to see this......he has been nursing she cleaned him off and she is up eating and drinking. I havent seen any placenta but she sure doesn't seem in distress like she is having more contracions. Also she had him in the dirt and his umbilical cord is all dirty. Should I clean it off?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You should always iodine the umbilical cord. I like to do it twice. Once right after birth and then a few hours later.

Hard to say if there are more or not. Keep a close eye on her delivering the placenta. 

Congrats on the cute little guy!


----------



## sbhministry (Oct 12, 2012)

Tie the cord near the babies tummy with dental floss and cut the cord just past the floss. She doesn't look like she had the placenta yet. She will have contractions to push it out. She will eat it if you let her. Sometimes they choke on it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't bother tying off unless the cord is super long and they are stepping on it.

You wouldn't want to tie it off too close to their body.


----------



## iiweazle (Sep 1, 2013)

I dont have iodine. This is my first baby now im freaking out. It has been almost an hour since the baby came. Can there be more that much later?


----------



## goatgirl1996 (Sep 9, 2013)

Here are a few


----------



## goatgirl1996 (Sep 9, 2013)

iiweazle said:


> I dont have iodine. This is my first baby now im freaking out. It has been almost an hour since the baby came. Can there be more that much later?


Sorry!! I hit the wrong reply button!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

iiweazle said:


> I dont have iodine. This is my first baby now im freaking out. It has been almost an hour since the baby came. Can there be more that much later?


Probably not. I would just keep an eye on her and make sure she passes her placenta.

Do you have Betadine or Chlorhexidine? You can use those too but not quite as effective in drying off the umbilical cord.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Dental floss will cut right through the cord if it's tight enough to do it's job. If the cord is too long. Take the end and bend it up into a U shape. Wrap the end around the attached part once. Put the end of the cord through the eye and pull snug with one hand on both sides of the knot. Simple Shepherds knot has been used for hundreds of years...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You can also use alcohol but, it must be done several times over a few hours.


----------



## iiweazle (Sep 1, 2013)

Is this placenta? That means she is done right? She is wanting to eat it, should I let her?


----------



## iiweazle (Sep 1, 2013)

Placenta?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Looks like it. I have always let my does eat it as long as I am out there with them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes, that is her placenta. She is done. It is up to you if you want to let her.


----------



## iiweazle (Sep 1, 2013)

You folks are a life saver I'm so glad I stumbled across this forum


----------

